# reengineering help!



## brown down (Aug 11, 2012)

i am in the process of reengineering my drive system on my rikon and want some input on wether i should get pulleys with a V groove or a gear type pulley. i took my small 1/2 horsepower 120v and slapped on the same HP but in 208v so i increased my torque 3 fold at least. if i am spinning a large piece of wood, the wood stalls out but the motor keeps trucking and cuts into the belt, leaving a weak spot in the belt. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
i need a drive pulley system that will handle the added torque. any ideas :please2::please2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2012)

brown down said:


> i am in the process of reengineering my drive system on my rikon and want some input on wether i should get pulleys with a V groove or a gear type pulley. i took my small 1/2 horsepower 120v and slapped on the same HP but in 208v so i increased my torque 3 fold at least. if i am spinning a large piece of wood, the wood stalls out but the motor keeps trucking and cuts into the belt, leaving a weak spot in the belt. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> i need a drive pulley system that will handle the added torque. any ideas :please2::please2:


Kinda also sounds like a tension issue? What style of belt is on it now?


----------



## brown down (Aug 11, 2012)

without a doubt that is an issue
the belt is 5/16 wide and a multi groove 
i can't tension the belt enough... it still slips and def isn't meant for the amount of torque i increased to.
i can round a bowl blank in no time with this until it grabs and slips than its all down hill from there until she snaps!
so my shaft size on my lathe is 25/32 or .791, and is a crazy odd ball size for a shaft. so i was able to make a sleeve out of steel on my lathe and bolted it onto the shaft and increased it to 1" 
i think have found the size pulleys i need but which one is where i am running into a wall


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2012)

A v belt should be adequit and inexspensive. Think about it like this, large horse power air compressors run em, so do snow blowers, and then think about lawn mowers with 25 hp engines, all v belt drive. The odd ball shaft size is probably metric if it's an import lathe? Most of these belts are now available with kevlar cords and very resistant to shock loads, and still reasonably priced.


----------



## kpantherpro (Aug 13, 2012)

1" will be alot easier size for you to find pulleys, but you will probably need to match them close to the ratio you already had as long as the rpm's haven't changed on the new motor, you 'll have to measure the diameter of your other pulley's and devide the smallest one into the larger to find your ratio, and go with a bigger 1/2" or even 5/8" belt size to get the kind of tension and power transmission you may need.


----------

